# Mohawk over the Pampas; Grumman OV-1D in Buenos Aires



## nuuumannn (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi Guys, I posted this page online some time ago, but I thought with all the activity in my life pretty much calming down right now, I have time to do more stuff like this. Here are some photos of a Grumman Mohawk preserved at the excellent Museum of the Argentine Army in the Buenos Aires suburb of Ciudadela.
































Link to the walkaround here: warbirds


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2016)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2016)

Great stuff, and the first time I've actually seen a detailed view up the Rs end of a turboprop !


----------

